# Learning portuguese



## saobras123 (Aug 18, 2013)

My wife and I have decided on Portugal (Algarve)as our 'retirement home'. The move will not be for another 3 yrs and in that time we want to become competant in Portuguese. The only available teacher in our area is Brazillian and teaches Brazillian Portuguese. Is this going to be a major problem ?


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi!

Brazialian is not quite the same as portuguese, specially in the pronouciation and grammar.
There has been an ortographic agreement made between all portuguese speaking countries, which I am personally against, as are a lot of other peolple. There's actually a group trying to reverse it.
What is your area?
I actually know a school in the UK which I can recommend, in a private message, but it will depend on your area, of course.


So, if you learn portuguese with a Brazilian teacher, you will be able make yourself understood, but it might jst be a little more difficult for you to understand it, as you will find that the accent is very different!

You should also take into account if you need the portuguese to be able to do anywork, or if it is just to be able to communicate on a daily basis.

Best wishes


----------



## saobras123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Maria
Thank you for your reply. We live in the northwest of England (near Blackpool) & as far as learning Portugese we would prefer to have a good basic knowledge & be able to communicate & understand paperwork & documents etc. We feel that the European Portugese would be the best for us & you seem to confirm this, we are just struggling to find someone to teach us. Any help & advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Manchester University has Portuguese studies. Not for a beginner obviously but you may find some help from staff or students there to find a teacher to get you going with the basics. Understanding spoken Portuguese is very hard so starting early is a great idea.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Paul, 

Yes I think that you should learn european Portuguese.
I used to teach Portuguese as a foreign language, in Marlow, Bucks, so I happen to know that a GCSE exam, should you should choose to do a GCSE, also includes Brazilian Portuguese, which I find it is really unfair at that level (perhaps University level should include both continentes), as iti is very hard to learn the language in the first place.
As a portuguese native, I don't understand the brazilians at times, and vice-versa. 
So, eventually, perhaps you shouk also have a few lessons, if you intend taking the exam.

I did a quick search on MSN.CO.UK for portuguese lessons.
This website came up, perhaps you should try and contact them?

Language Courses, Learn Foreign Languages, Language Training and Tuition

I don't know this school, but the website seemed fine!

If you can spend some time in Portugal, every now and then, before you move, and also have some intensive lessons over here, that will be a good way to learn also.

Best wishes


----------



## saobras123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Maria.

Thankyou very much for the info and advice.

Paul


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

You could buy my Portuguese language course or one of the several out there
Michel thomas - CD full course + extras , cost a fortune - make me an offer - i will post it

I'd also suggest finding Portuguese tv stations on the internet and renting / downloading Portuguese movies as a good way of hearing the language - its the way ot sounds thats difficult - i can speak French and make a good attempt at reading Portuguese, but speaking it is really difficult

try 'city of god' very violent award winning film, but will give you an idea of how people really speak, albeit Brasilian Portuguese


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

did you find the Michael Thomas course any good?

jeff


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

sim, 

i'd already used the M Thomas French course - which is excellent.
I didn't initially like the Portuguese course, especially the very irritating english woman presenting it.
However when i'd been here awhile and returned to it i found it very useful.
So not ideal for absolute beginers, but good to improve.
But thats just my opinion, i think if you're an old school grammer type person you'll get along better with it


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for that

jeff


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

If I can offer the differing opinion, I wish I would have studied Brazilian Portuguese (BP) before I arrived here (it was the only kind of Portuguese offered in my home city). 

I think that BP is much more accessible to English speakers. Easier to pronounce and easier to understand. It would have given me familiarity with the language and a sense of confidence before arriving in Portugal and transitioning over to how they speak here.


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Have a look at Quizlet on the web I find that quite good. Its free


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Buddiegolf said:


> Have a look at Quizlet on the web I find that quite good. Its free


The Earworms apps/ CDs are also a very good start...but nothing beats a patient Portugese neighbour to practice on. Seek one out when you get here!


----------

